# Anfield Energy V:AEC, Uranium



## pstvcarry (Feb 24, 2021)

AEC Anfield Energy conference call with CEO Corey Dias. Thursday, Feb 25th,1:15pm PT, EMAIL FOR INVITE [email protected]


----------



## Ponderling (Mar 1, 2013)

A lot of us prefer a more stable play, so CCO does it just fine for most if us.


----------

